# Gray/White Spayed Female Desperately Needs Home



## lonehowl (Dec 4, 2003)

This girl is at my local shelter and needs a home by tomorrow or she is to be euthanised. She is ten years old, short-haired, spayed and declawed. Apparently she was brought in because one of the children in the household became allergic. She looks to be healthy and seems to be a real sweetie. I am located in Lafayette, IN and would be more than happy to help with transport if anyone is interested in saving this poor girl.
You can respond here or email me at [email protected]



Melissa


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Unfortunately, I don't have the money set aside to take in another animal, but if there's any other way I can help her, by donating a small sum or food, please let me know. I live in West Lafayette, IN, so I'm not far.


----------



## lonehowl (Dec 4, 2003)

If you know of anyone looking for a cat, please pass her info along to them. I am pretty sure her adoption fee can be waived and she will only need her Rabies vaccine as they give a distemper vaccine and test for FELV at the shelter. I am picking her up either today or tomorrow, so can try to post a picture of her on here then. 



Melissa


----------

